# Selling Hunts Or Anything On The Hunting Board



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Selling On The Hunting Board*

Unless you're a sponsor of the Hunting Board, ads for hunts or any other item for sale are not permitted here.

Thanks.

TH


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, there's a new set of classifieds right here on the forums to use for this now. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=88
Please note, these are for non commercial postings, IE individuals. Guns, knives and bows are all still fine. I am just trying to streamline things and make stuff a little more organized as well as consistent.


----------

